# Hows the goat in the snow?



## Treborlavok (Dec 4, 2008)

Just curious as to how the Manual gto's are in the snow? Ive never driven a manual in the snow, just in the rain(barely... used to live in cali and drive an 04 tibouron and an 07 gsxr-600) lol not to sure if its really a hassle to drive these beasts in the snow with a stick or not. Im still looking for the gto ive wanted, but i know i want it to be manual... i just love being able to really feel the power of the engine and take it through every gear and make it scream with pleasure as i get every last rpm that each gear has to offer  lol:rofl: i love it. But im just worried that being here in chicago, and it will be my DD when the snowy months come if the rear end will want to stay in line or if itll be to hard to control? I know im a good driver and can handle big engines in the snow...(had an 87 trans am last winter.. automatic, that was a blast lol and ive lived in IL for my whole life, was jsut in cali for 2 years) Any input from anyone or helpful hints and what not? 

:cheers
Robert


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Really if you dont need to drive it in the snow DONT.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

alsgto04 said:


> Really if you dont need to drive it in the snow DONT.


Alex knows what he's talking about. He just stacked his DD not more than a few days ago (not his fault), black ice on a steel bridge if I recall...


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ya this is my first time having a nice vehicle and i want to drive it every day. but i decided i needed a daily beater so i bought a 92 ford temp gl, it sucks the big ones but it save my goat from weather and dumb drivers.:cool


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

There is no such thing as "Winter" is Cali ... :rofl:


And whats this I keep hearing about something called "snow"?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I dont know but i will tell you i hate it!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yup thats was with my DD i could just imagine if it was the goat. WOW im glad it wasnt.

Snow is not really the problem the real problem is the ICE. :willy:


So Aram and Rich, are your winter times basically like 60 degrees? Do yous guys cook out for Christmas? :lol:


----------



## Treborlavok (Dec 4, 2008)

lmao cali winter weather... o how i miss it... lol that was the best... ridin my gsxr with shorts and a t shirt on the 5... lol the best... yea i was lookin at gettin a little beater truck or something... jsut gotta find one big enough and one that will last a lil bit


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

GTO + snow = going no where. I got stuck in my driveway.... I live in Illinois


----------



## Danbuc (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm buying some snow tires before it gets real bad. Drove out of Philly Saturday night in the snow....thankfully it wasn't sticking to the road too much.


----------



## Mark06LS2 (Oct 12, 2008)

I had two camaros and they sucked in the snow. I have retired my 06 GTO for the winter along with my 08 GT Mustang. I wouldn't drive them in the snow at all!! I hardly take them in the rain. Winter cars are out!!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Switched to the winter sunglasses. Only 30% tint, as opposed to 80% for the summer. Brutal and unforgiving this time of the year. Old Man Winter is here, better lookout…


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Driving in the snow with the GTO is not a good idea. Drove mine last year one day when a snow storm out of nowhere hit and I nearly wrecked it. Needless to say, not happening ever again especially here in Chicago were the winters can be a little dicy.


----------



## Treborlavok (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks for all the replies  yea i was lookin at gettin a winter DD when the time comes, probably a reliable truck to get around when need be. But as i said in my newbie post, im trying to become an officer... soooooo depending on what department i get on i may get a squad to take home  gotta love it


----------



## LS1 2 Go (Nov 13, 2008)

Just in case you change your mind and drive it in the snow, the TireRack has a great deal right now on Bridgestone Blazzaks (245-45-17LS) for $98 closeouts that are normally $168. I just put them all around on my 04 and its like night and day with the traction.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

RWD cars suck in the snow. If you're looking for a economical car for snow driving and 4x4 is out of the question look for a FWD. This will offer you better traction. My wife's GA/SCT bites 2-4" snow pretty good. If you opt for a 4x2 truck you'll find yourself going nowhere fast, you'll be no further ahead going that route unless you keep the bed full of snow and weight.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I really prefer a RWD car on the highway. But for in-town, stop and go, parking and getting back out again, FWD do much better.
4x4 or AWD of course are the best.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Switched to the winter sunglasses. Only 30% tint, as opposed to 80% for the summer. Brutal and unforgiving this time of the year. Old Man Winter is here, better lookout…


Bay area winters are rough.... did you go from summer green lenses to winter yellow ones, so everything looks a little brighter...lol


----------



## POLGTO05 (Jul 30, 2008)

I got blizzaks on my 05 MT I live in chicago, it has been snowing here couple times allready, i got no problems getting anywhere...


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Sigh. I have used my 05 GTO as a daily driver since I bought it. Around November I switch to four Bridgestone Blizzaks and go again. This is the second year for my GTO and snow. The GTO has good front to rear balance and is as stable as any car in ice and snow. The Myth of front wheel drive . . . . youngsters, learn to drive!!! If you have not considered taking a good driving course, no not the stuff the states put out, or high schools, go to a real driving course by a famous driver or NASCAR sponsored. Think about how much a fender bender would cost and consider the driving course. You will learn how to use the power of the GTO and learn how to drive in bad conditions. What you will also find is how great a car you own. Happy driving in the snow. . . watch out for the other driver, they aren't as skilled as you.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Sigh. I have used my 05 GTO as a daily driver since I bought it. Around November I switch to four Bridgestone Blizzaks and go again. This is the second year for my GTO and snow. The GTO has good front to rear balance and is as stable as any car in ice and snow. The Myth of front wheel drive . . . . youngsters, learn to drive!!! If you have not considered taking a good driving course, no not the stuff the states put out, or high schools, go to a real driving course by a famous driver or NASCAR sponsored. Think about how much a fender bender would cost and consider the driving course. You will learn how to use the power of the GTO and learn how to drive in bad conditions. What you will also find is how great a car you own. Happy driving in the snow. . . watch out for the other driver, they aren't as skilled as you.


Second snow season for me as well. I've gone the Dunlop M3 wintersports. Not as good snow traction as the Blizzak's but a bit better handling. I passed plenty of FWD cars stuck in the snow last winter when we had the big snow storm here in Boston. Just have to take it easy.


----------



## Ladimer (Dec 6, 2008)

I live in the snow belt, Cleveland OH.
I use my o5 auto as my DD. I got Blizzaks on clearance from the Tire Rack last winter. They work OK in the snow. But they are too low profile (45 series, same as stock) to really work well. My last daily was an LS1 Camaro. The 16" Blizzaks on those had 60 series tires I believe. That set up went every where. At higher freeway speeds the Blizzak equipped goat handles like you are driving on greasy bacon. Important to keep it under 75.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

If you have a set of all season or winter times....along with knowing how to listen to your car you should be ok.
I work in Transportation in the Air Force and I've been sent to a few high speed evasive driver schools. The first thing they teach you is to listen to your car. Through the steering wheel, pedals, and seat, all these things will tell you exactly what your car is doing at all times.
I also live in montana where we get over 200in of snow a year. Even with knowing all this I did loose it one time but thank God the snow smoothly lifted me up on to the median in the road. "plus it was early so there was no traffic".

If you haven't driven in the snow, I recomend you don't drive it in the snow. It can get away from in before you know it.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Experience Driving In The Snow Will Work For Any Car. Rear Wheel High Power Cars Are Typically Bad In The Snow And Ice But With The Right Tires And Driver Sense, You'll Be Alright.
I Had An 84 Firebird That Took Me Through All Kinds Of Ski Areas In The Northeast-never Got Stuck But I Used Cememt Bags, And Cinder Blocks In The Rear For Better Traction Too.

If You Don't Have To Drive The Gto In Winter, Don't Imo.


----------



## Treborlavok (Dec 4, 2008)

yea, ive driven plenty of cars/trucks in the snow, growing up in IL and all. my only concern was how driving stick in the snow was. I only started driving manuals (cars/motorcycles) about 4 years ago and it was in cali and it barely rained and never snowed lol gotta love socal... lol anyway, i was just concerned with the power of the gto and it being stick(which i plan on getting). I know itll be a little tougher to handle than an automatic to handle and hopefully ill be having a company car so it wont matter lol Thanks for all your input though, everyone


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I really dont think there is any difference between it beign auto or stick your still going to get stuck or slid all over the place it is really not worth it. Dont get me wrong the car is worth every bit of it but not on the snow.

Another thing is if your form the city of Chicago or close by you also got to worry about this stupid a$$ pot holes.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I am coming close to 90,000 miles on my 05 GTO M6. Know your power band of your LS2, go up a gear to stop sliding and use your clutch as much as a control as you brakes. I find a lot more control with a manual than with an auto. I like a stick. If you get in a slide be sure to clutch and firmly apply brakes, let your ABS brakes do what they do best, drive with both hands either at the 10 and 2 or the 9 and 3. Best to ya. We just got 4 inches of the white stuff and I may have to get out in it. I 'll pray for you too.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Engine braking in snowy conditions will provide you added slow down with manual.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Engine braking in snowy conditions will provide you added slow down with manual.


....and on black ice it'll put you in the ditch faster then anything else!


----------



## Supra94red (Oct 14, 2008)

I live in the Chicago area and my 06 GTO 6M is my daily driver. I've got blizzaks on all four wheels and it's decent in the snow. IMO, snow tires are a must. I found a set of stock 17's on Ebay for $250 and got the tires from Tire Rack for $98 each like someone mentioned earlier.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

With the extra little bit of torque I have now, I rarely drive in the rain let alone the snow. And the only time I drive in the rain is when I get caught in it. I a sissy and scare-d-cat!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

how's the goat in the snow?....cold.

i've driven worse cars for years in the snow...real snow, not that little itty, bitty Chicago snow . no really, comets and falcons, camaros and mustangs. all i can say is that i spend less money parking the goat and getting a beater thru insurance savings, etc than if i drive the car. the beauty is every spring it's like a brand new car again.


----------



## Danbuc (Nov 25, 2008)

It snowed a tiny bit here last night, and the car was fine. Very controlable, much more so than my old mustang, or the crappy '89 volvo I drove for a while which SUCKED in the snow. It was definitely not planted to the ground, but even with the regular summer tires it still stopped alright. Maybe when we get some real snow here (if that ever happens again) it'll be worse, but it felt alright to me....especially being a manual, very easy to modulate the power and limit wheel spin.


----------



## mad06goat (Dec 17, 2008)

*Goat in the snow...........*

They suck.............Slid clean out of the driveway.......Luckily I hit dry pavement before it got ugly...........


----------



## Danbuc (Nov 25, 2008)

On that note...I might not make it to work tomorrow haha. Supposed to be heavy snow tomorrow morning....maybe I'll just work from home. Damn weather....


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Danbuc said:


> On that note...I might not make it to work tomorrow haha. Supposed to be heavy snow tomorrow morning....maybe I'll just work from home. Damn weather....


don't worry. it's supposed to drop most of it here it think. we're slated to get about a foot. we're at 31" Y.T.D. already even before this storm


----------



## Danbuc (Nov 25, 2008)

Man..that's alot. I hope we don't get hit bad here, but time will tell I suppose.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Where about to get it in a couple hours there also talking about a foot here. Hopefully though it stays up in Wisconsin.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i wish i could be as bad at a job like the weather men and get paid as well. at 8 AM this morning they said it would hit at 5 PM today. at 5 PM today they said it was supposed to hit at 1 AM. i think they should wait until it starts, look outside and then tell us it's snowing. they MIGHT get that right


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah they said the same over here first they say in the morning then at 3:00 p.m. now there saying 7:00p.m. which is already and no snow yet.

Why cant we be like them weather men. I wonder if my boss tells " hey Alex is that order going to come in today i would like to answer him by maybe 30% chance maybe later on 50% chance" why cant we do that cause will get in trouble and this guys dont get no heat.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've driving the GTO (6M) the last 3 winters in Illinois/Michigan with no real problems. I live out in the country so the roads aren't the best. Put some Blizzaks on your car and go.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey, it's Xmas, come down to Florida, we set record high temps last 3 days, low 80's, I sweated... I was in WI a couple weeks ago and it SUCKS up there, OMG, froze my ass off. Feel bad for all of you, and wonder WTF you all are doing up there, it is HORRIBLE. Was very glad to get back home. It will cool down here, supposed to be in the 50s by Sunday. Oh, I don't swap tires ever, just run my tires all year long... I lived in WI my first 18 years prior to military, I will stay south forever, may go up north for the summer as it is damn hot down here, summer sucks in FL.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Drive it in the snow?!? I don't drive it if they're even talking rain. But it's not the car's handling characteristics that concern me. It's the mentally challenged incompetents (nut jobs) that gather in my vicinity as soon as the driving conditions deteriorate. IMO you're better served buying a beater for driving in slippery conditions.


----------



## Danbuc (Nov 25, 2008)

Left the goat home today. I haven't sold my old Caddy yet, and as soon as I rotate the tires and put air in them I'm just gonna make it my winter beater and sell it in the spring. Had to drive my step-dad's Hybrid Camry to work today....Weaksauce! I hate that car..lol


----------



## ybother (Feb 14, 2007)

In N.E. Ohio. I got mine in Oct. I drove it in snow for one year. Ok to drive but got stuck in my driveway with 6" of snow. After that the tires were shot after the summer. Bought a truck for the next winter. Good Luck!


----------



## jdhinds1234 (Nov 15, 2008)

just drive smart youll be fine dont go any faster than you have to 50-55mph sux on a highway but its better than trashing your goat


----------



## bearsblueblaze (Jan 21, 2011)

POLGTO05 said:


> I got blizzaks on my 05 MT I live in chicago, it has been snowing here couple times allready, i got no problems getting anywhere...


This guy knows the way to go. Ive heard many good things about those tires and if that fails which is unlikely up to what? like 4 or 5 in of snow? well then you can put sand bags or any kinda weight in the trunk and it really helps them dedicated snow tires grip.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

In the cold it's fine, in the slushy stuff (0-1 inch of snow) with good A/S tires it's fine. I've even gotten around in limited 1-3 inch driving with good tires with no issues. However when you get over 3 inches I'd avoid driving it, and over 5 inches it's a no go.

On ice like most cars it stinks. It also helps if you know how to steer out of oversteer that way when you make turns you don't slide out of your lane (even though you really are sliding).


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I DD mine. I have no snow issues with good All-Seasons. I've driven to the point the the bottom of my bumper/car scraped the snow like a plow. Even had to stop completely because some ahole got stuck in front of me. I had no problem getting moving again. The T/C works really well with the Goat.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Really, in winter, rear wheel drive is "wrong wheel drive" (though AWD/4x4 can be worse). With front wheel drive, Blizzaks, and a man pedal, I can get my little old Grand Am through 8" of virgin stuff. Anything beyond that though and I'll get hung up pretty bad underneath. It's also much more stable at high speeds, and brakes extremely well for unstudded tires.

You guys slogging your GTOs around in the salt are helping drive up future salt-free GTO prices...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> You guys slogging your GTOs around in the salt are helping drive up future salt-free GTO prices...


By the time these cars are worth anything, it will cost you more money in storage, maintenance, and insurance then you would make on it. I'd rather just enjoy it.


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Last year I had a set of new Sumitomo HTR ZII's and was getting stuck in an inch of slush. This year i put on some Blizzacks and I am driving around FWD's spinning. This car is a lot of fun in the snow you just need to use your head.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> By the time these cars are worth anything, it will cost you more money in storage, maintenance, and insurance then you would make on it. I'd rather just enjoy it.


Good point, but that kind of attitude is what got the "classic cars" their status today. Used, abused, driven hard, and put away wet. Nobody ever "makes" money on a car. I'd like to enjoy mine thirty years from now too, same as I currently do. For perspective, you don't see anyone driving their '70 Judge in the white stuff... nobody sane anyways. Sooner or later we're gonna start seeing threads like "how do I fix this rust?" because they will rot, even if you wash them diligently.

In 2049, when I'm at a GTOAA show, people will ask me "is that original?" and I can proudly say "yes".


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Really, in winter, rear wheel drive is "wrong wheel drive" (though AWD/4x4 can be worse). With front wheel drive, Blizzaks, and a man pedal, I can get my little old Grand Am through 8" of virgin stuff. Anything beyond that though and I'll get hung up pretty bad underneath. It's also much more stable at high speeds, and brakes extremely well for unstudded tires.
> 
> You guys slogging your GTOs around in the salt are helping drive up future salt-free GTO prices...


Cars don't rust like that anymore.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL, yes they do. It just takes longer to get started.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Good point, but that kind of attitude is what got the "classic cars" their status today. Used, abused, driven hard, and put away wet. Nobody ever "makes" money on a car. I'd like to enjoy mine thirty years from now too, same as I currently do. For perspective, you don't see anyone driving their '70 Judge in the white stuff... nobody sane anyways. Sooner or later we're gonna start seeing threads like "how do I fix this rust?" because they will rot, even if you wash them diligently.
> 
> In 2049, when I'm at a GTOAA show, people will ask me "is that original?" and I can proudly say "yes".


I think GM will discontinue parts well before peoples cars are rusted out and we have virtually no aftermarket for many of the parts that will be needed.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It wouldn't be the first time GM did that to us Pontiac enthusiasts. Getting parts for my '55 Chieftain and my '64 GP were like pulling teeth. I even had trouble with my '83 Parisienne. And god help you if you wanted a downpipe for a Sunbird with a manual transmission...


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> LOL, yes they do. It just takes longer to get started.


You'd have to have standing water for long periods of time in the interior Not just stuff from your feet.

The metal is all treated and coated. I took apart a 1995 Jetta, we left it outside (as a rolling chassis basically) for a winter, minimal to no rust on any of the surfaces, and that was bare metal exposed to the elements (including snow drifts).

Testing on cars is ridiculous now. The company I work for (we make steering gears) we subjugate our parts to corrosion tests that simulate 300-400 thousand miles, there is little to no rust on the parts when they are done. It's quite impressive. The only parts that realistically rust are the tie-rods., and still they are usable, they just look ugly.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LS2 MN6 said:


> You'd have to have standing water for long periods of time in the interior Not just stuff from your feet.
> 
> The metal is all treated and coated. I took apart a 1995 Jetta, we left it outside (as a rolling chassis basically) for a winter, minimal to no rust on any of the surfaces, and that was bare metal exposed to the elements (including snow drifts).
> 
> Testing on cars is ridiculous now. The company I work for (we make steering gears) we subjugate our parts to corrosion tests that simulate 300-400 thousand miles, there is little to no rust on the parts when they are done. It's quite impressive. The only parts that realistically rust are the tie-rods., and still they are usable, they just look ugly.


Wanna make a better close ratio rack then Pedders? It isn't that much better then stock and its not even a close as a stock Z06 Vette. Easy money especially since Pedders discontinued theirs.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

LS2 MN6 said:


> The metal is all treated and coated. I took apart a 1995 Jetta, we left it outside (as a rolling chassis basically) for a winter, minimal to no rust on any of the surfaces, and that was bare metal exposed to the elements (including snow drifts).


I'll agree with that. But its the little nicks and abrasions on the underbody where they get their start, or more typically, at the welds. Inevitably, the salt works its way in, like behind the windshield & rear glass seal, under the door kickplates, inside the doors, behind the tail light seals, underneath the trim & badges, behind the door/trunk weatherstripping, and at all the seams where the bumpers attach to the sheetmetal, where washing won't rinse it away, not to mention crystallizing in the padding underneath the carpet by the pedals.

The dust permeates everything, my DD is proof (a 2003), and that's starting to rust along the door skin seam welds at the bottom.


----------



## lil_italy (Feb 4, 2011)

i got my goat last monday just b4 the chiacgo blizzard. it was surprising better than i thought at least the T/C did work like it was ment. 

it got me going with out being totally all over the road. but next winter its getting stored just cuz i dont want the salt hurting my baby lol.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Today it was in the high 30's got a car wash and it looks spiffy!


----------



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

Just had my first spin out off of the road  Driving home after a fresh snowfall on county roads. Thankfully no other cars, people, fences, mailboxes, or cows...just a big ol' pile of snow. 

Was going about 30 and spun off...only damage is the front bumper is not fastened properly...the plastic clips broke. Was stranded but some nice guys stopped with their truck and pulled me out. Needless to say my stomach almost imploded with the anticipation that some serious damage was done...guess I just lucked out!

Lesson learned though, I'm driving 10mph max in the snow when I have to!


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Snow is not for the gto. MANUAL OR AUTO. : / I did in VA and it really was that much snow. I can only imagine further up north.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

As long as you know what you're doing snow isn't a problem, unless it gets deep and you get stuck.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea it was my first time driving in snow oh and my last. I will stay in Florida. Lol


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

First winter with the Goat and wouldn't you know a record snowfall in the northeast this 2010-11 winter. Haven't figured out yet if the initial takeoff is best with T/C On or OFF .... I am leaning towards OFF and starting in second on my M6. I have so called "All Season" tires but snow & ice specific tires will be a purchase for next winter for sure.

Never been stuck  but it is definitely a real challenge to mix a Goat with snow!


----------

